# MonStar's Journal: 2005 Recomposition



## M.J.H. (Jan 4, 2005)

Since its a brand new year, I decided to start a new journal. 

The name "recomposition" is going to signify my body recomposition. I am right around 228-232 lbs. now, and holding some flab. I am aiming for 215-220 lbs. and a bit leaner. So we'll see what happens. 

I am going to be keeping all of my meals, my sleep, and my training all in this journal. I am going to be talking about my supplements as well. But more focus is going to go on the basics---my training and eating. 

If I binge, of course, I am going to post it. If I get wasted, I am going to post it. I am not going to leave anything out of this one guys. 

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2005)

Is 2005 reffering to the New year or the number of IM journals you have started??

good luck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

That was funny Patrick 

Mike- Hey seriously, a new year does call for a new journal! You've been doing great sticking with your last journal, let's see this one last the year


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Is 2005 reffering to the New year or the number of IM journals you have started??
> 
> good luck


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 4, 2005)

Make it your goal to start no more than 1 other new journal this year. Good luck.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

You'll get to your target weight in no time.  Once you get into the swing of things, it will become easier.

Good job on keeping that last journal too.  This one was created with a new purpose in mind, not because of binging.  I deem that a success.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 4, 2005)

*Patrick:* No, but like you said, 2005 for the new year, lol. 

*rock:* Thanks for the support man, I am going to keep this journal for all of 2005. Just wait and see. I think that I have gotten past the whole creating new journals every time I turn around thing. Which is obviously a step in the right direction. 

*Jake:* LOL. 

*I'm Trying:* This is going to be my last journal until 2006. That's my goal. 

*CowPimp:* Thanks for the positive support man, I really appreciate that. I am really focusing on getting into the swing of things. Keeping empty calories like sugar and alcohol out of my diet. I am not being extremely strict with my diet, as long I keep my empty calories to a minimum.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 4, 2005)

Tuesday; 1-4-2004


Training: 

*Support Rows*
280 x 5 
280 x 5 
235 x 9
235 x 9

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6 

*CG Cable Rows*
275 x 9
275 x 9
275 x 9

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
120 x 12
120 x 12

Great back workout today, nice getting back into my gym. Really hit my lats hard, great pump and feeling of exhaustion after my workout. 

Probably going to either do legs or arms tomorrow. I am not sure yet.


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* MRP + 1% milk + banana
*Meal 2:* tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 3:* peanut butter toast
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 5:* low-fat turkey chili + crackers
*Meal 6:* 2 grilled chicken & cheese soft tacos
*Meal 7:* peanut butter
*Meal 8:* 1% cottage cheese + peaches

Diet wasn't too bad yesterday, a lot of food, however. I am really just focusing on keeping everything clean. I think that should really be a step in the right direction. My new favorite food is low-fat turkey chili with no beans, lol. The stuff has 48g of protein in a can, 28g of carbs, and 6g of fat. Tastes great with whole-wheat crackers, too. 


Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 5, 2005)

Damn Dawg putting some Big Numbers on the weights    good job. I always look forward to seeing your journals Good luck bro


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

*dj_diablo:* Thanks for stopping by bud, I appreciate the positive support. My weights are okay now I guess, nothing like they were in the past. I have been concentrating a lot on my form, and making sure I use a complete ROM, and don't use any momentum in the gym. I get tired of seeing guys throwing the weights around, so I want to make sure I am not one of them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2005)

You have a strong back Monstar !!

Keep it up !!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 5, 2005)

NIce Journal boss...do you deadlift at all on back day?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 5, 2005)

what up monstar? Happy new yr bud

gl with the journal, not that you even need it anymore...you are the master of your domain. I have a good feeling about this one..

tenx- i believe he does deads on leg days


----------



## simbh (Jan 5, 2005)

Good luck mike ... I hope 2005 goes better for you than 2004 in terms of eating right and creating new journals  Anyways , just keep up what you were doing with your last journal , you seemed to be on the right track


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

*yellowmoomba:* Thanks man, I am actually trying to bring up my lats, as usual. Even though I don't think that they're necessarily a weakpoint in my physique, I would like to have much bigger more developed lats. 

*tenxyearsxgone:* I deadlift on leg day, bud. Thanks for stopping by. 

*Arnie's left nu:* Thanks for the support man, I appreciate it. Happy new year to you too, hopefully you achieve all of your goals this year. 

*simbh:* Yeah I really hope that 2005 goes better too, bro. Like you said in terms of the # of journals that I have, and keeping my diet clean. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

Wednesday; 1-5-2004


Training: 

*Seated Alternating DB Curls*
55's x 7
55's x 7
*70's x 3!*
45's x 9

*Skullcrushers*
95 x 10
115 x 6 
*130 x 4!*
95 x 10

*CG Preacher Curls*
95 x 8
115 x 5
85 x 11

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
35's x 12
50's x 4
40's x 9

*Reverse Curls*
85 x 10
95 x 7

*One-Arm Cable Pressdowns*
80 x 12
110 x 6 

Great arm workout today! Arms seemed extremely pumped up and defined today. Got a few comments today from guys at the gym, which was nice. One guy asked me how long it takes to get "an upper body like mine," LOL. 


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* peanut butter toast 
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 3:* tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 4:* MRP bar
*Meal 5:* low-fat turkey chili + crackers
*Meal 6:* 3 ground beef + cheese soft tacos

BINGED.  

Ate 1/2 of an ice-cream cake, and some 1% milk. WTF? I am so pissed. I just started this new journal, and of course I have to f*ck it up right off the start. I am going to move forward from tonight. And learn from this stupid a*s mistake that I made. 


Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2005)

Im curious, have you talked to Jen at all lately?  Andrea is missing too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Mike... your journal is getting off to a great start.  Like I didn't notice this before... DAMN you are strong.


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2005)

Good luck Mike


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 6, 2005)

*Jake:* Actually every now and then Jen will text message my cell phone just to see how I am doing. I haven't heard from Andrea in the longest time. It's been months and months and months since I have heard from her. It's a shame they used to be such regulars at IM.  

*JerseyDevil:* Thanks for stopping by man, I appreciate it. I really need to work on cleaning up my diet big time. Tonight I binged like some stupid a*s. I don't know what the f*ck I was thinking. Ate like an entire 1/2 of an ice-cream cake. 

*sara:* Thanks for the support!


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 6, 2005)

Arms looking strong bro keep up the good work man. You know you are working out good when people ask you how long it takes to look like you   .


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yo Star.....


What's doing bud?  I am back again after a hiatus because of my near screw-up with my rotator (therapist said I could train again, so, here I go...).  
Man, as usual, I wish you for nothing but the best in your quest to meet your ultimate goals.  I'll be sitting back and watching you succeed....


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 6, 2005)

*dj_diablo:* Thanks for the support man, I really appreciate that. My biggest downfall is definitely just the fact that my diet needs some serious work. Last night I pigged out on an entire 1/2 of an ice-cream cake. Talk about ridiculous. I feel so out of control sometimes with my diet. Drives me crazy.  

*Tony:* Thanks for stopping by bud! I haven't seen you in a while. Sorry to hear about your rotator cuff. Hope that everything turns out okay. My training has been pretty good lately I guess, my diet is my downfall, though. I have been posting my binges here in my journal and its absolutely killing me. I am so used to just starting a new journal when I binge.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 6, 2005)

Thursday; 1-6-2004


Training: 

*Seated DB Presses*
80's x 9
80's x 9
90's x 4
75's x 9

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
35's x 8 
35's x 8
45's x 4

*Upright Rows*
135 x 9
155 x 6
155 x 6
115 x 13

*Seated DB Shrugs*
100's x 7
100's x 7
90's x 9

Nice shoulder workout today. Really hit my shoulders and traps hard in the gym today. Not going too too heavy because I am working on perfecting my form and ROM on every exercise. Really trying to make sure the form I use on every exercise is flawless. My ROM on my shoulder presses today could have been a little better.


Diet: 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole
*Postworkout:* whey protein + 1% milk 
*Meal 2:*


Sleep: 6.5 + 1 hours. Fell asleep at my girlfriend's place for an hour, and then went home and slept for 6.5 hours. Not too bad, I guess.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Tony:* Thanks for stopping by bud! I haven't seen you in a while. Sorry to hear about your rotator cuff. Hope that everything turns out okay. My training has been pretty good lately I guess, my diet is my downfall, though. I have been posting my binges here in my journal and its absolutely killing me. I am so used to just starting a new journal when I binge.


Believe me Mike, I would have been here more, but I was in a really dark place in my life and was going to be no good to anyone around me.
Regarding your binging, don't sweat the little things.  
I don't know if this will work, but right before you eat that next spoonfull of ice cream cake, or the sort, the first thought that will come to your head is:  "Do I want to screw up all the work that I have done to get to where I am?".
Also, think back to all the work that you have done which you are going to basically piss on when you binge.  Look at yourself in my image and see if you like it, because the truth is that I once weighed 195 pounds of lean muscle, then I pissed on all the hard work and now I have become Shamu, or whatever that Orca is called......
Think of what today is and what tomorrow could be if you are not careful.  Always keep the firm belief that you can overcome any obstacle that you place in your way, basically because you were the one that placed it there to begin with...
I hope this makes sense and helps you in any way...
As I said before, I am here for you (more now than the last couple of months) and will be enjoying your success from afar....


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey bro Diet is my biggest problem too it is not bad when i am at the office or at home the place it affects me more is when i do my night job of bartending. There are always some kind of appetizers and chips and dip i can get into.   I try not to but sometimes i catch my self snacking on that shit. I takes time to get the dedicated to stay away  but you know Its ok every once  in a while i don't want to live my life where everything is set and can not be broken then life would just not be exciting to me.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Mike,

How are things going? I am finally back on here again posting in a new journal my training and diet. I really need to lose some fat...these last couple of months were just distracting to me as you know how it can be in the hotel industry. Well, I hope everything is good. I will be checking up on you in here. See ya!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Mike, what's doing?


Just coming by to ask you for a favor, if possible. I'll pm you....


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

bumping just b/c i know mike wants to start another journal once this one gets buried a couple pages


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

psychic I tells ya


----------

